# [Commission] Flames of War Soviets



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

Last year around this time I did a 15mm Soviet army for Flames of War. A few weeks ago I was asked to add some reinforcements to that army.

Here are some impressions of the main army I did last year:




























I added a little map to their table just so it doesn't look as empty. The temptation to add some pencils and D20 was there, believe me. At least I can make up some dialogue for them. Officer on the field telephone ordering pizza, guy in the far right having changed his mind about what pizza he wants at the last second (as he ALWAYS does), guy in the back re-read the rules about Rangers because guy-in-the-front's character seemed way too strong with his "favoured enemy: things in sight" and accuses him of cheating... er, let's proceed to the next picture.


























































So much for that. Fun project and I only had two weeks to finish it then.  Now for the additions:











That was four days ago, now I got these finished.

Some IS-2, plastics from the Plastic Soldier Company (review coming up):


















Another IS-2, this one's from Battlefront:









A few SU-122 (fifth one coming up soon, I had to repair it):



















...and some more T-34/76 from the PSC again (review coming up):










Here's just a fun little one I took because I still had my 28mm T-34/85 standing around:











Hope you like them.  What's coming up is a platoon of ISU-122 (absolute monsters), a platoon of Katyushas and a platoon of assault engineers with body armour.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely work. Nice to see some FoW on here.

I love the PSC kits. I must have about 60 of their tanks across three different armies. Tigers, panthers, Stuarts, Shermans and Cromwells. So much cheaper than BF, and the fact that most of their kits can make multiple options is an added bonus.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Most excellent stuff as ever mate. More! More, I say! :good:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Khorne's Fist: Yar. I only really play Chain of Command, so Platoon level stuff with maybe one tank on the table. Well, not any more because the free Big Chain of Command supplement was uploaded. And of course I own way more tanks than I sensibly should. BUT here's the problem: I don't do "late war" in 15mm, only early desert really and because anything pre-Panther doesn't sell because Panthers and Tigers are bloody Space Marines PSC won't release anything for the period I actually play.  But yeah, their kits are good.
@Tawa: Thanks muchly! I'll try. 




Stuff's finished, here's the pictures:










The ISU-122s along with the platoon commander's IS-2 tank:





























These ISU-122 are huge. Absolute monsters.



A battery of Katyusha launchers:



















At first I thought these would be hell to put together but the proved to fit really well. Nice. Here they are along with two spotter teams:










Then we got a platoon of assault engineers with that famous soviet body armour:



















...well, and that's that. I hope to take some "army shots" tomorrow.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Sigur said:


> I don't do "late war" in 15mm, only early desert really and because anything pre-Panther doesn't sell because Panthers and Tigers are bloody Space Marines PSC won't release anything for the period I actually play.  But yeah, their kits are good.


LW is popular at the moment, but Battlefront are redoing all the EW books over the next year or so, so that means PSC are going back to EW, don't worry about that. There's already signs of it in their last news letter.



> Updated 28th August 2014
> 
> Forthcoming Releases
> •*15mm Panzer 38T* and Marders
> ...


All the bold stuff is either EW or suitable for the desert war up to MW.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Late War is always popular. Bring on the big cats and people will buy them.  

Yes, cool to see some earlier war stuffs getting released. Last time the PSC guy was on the Meeples and Miniatures podcast (a podcast everybody should listen to exclusively of course) said he was a fan of early western desert and that he'd get to it as soon as he can. But I understand that the PSC's schedule is bursting with stuff to do of course.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Alright peeps, here are "army shots":






































Displaying my recently finished 10mm scale buildings. Really funny thing about the whole ground scale/miniatures scale conundrum: They fit quite a lot better with these 15mm figures than with my 10mm ones. Even though you notice that the 15mm ones are way too big if you really set them up next to the houses and take a close look. But on the table from more than 50cm distance they look like they go together like Space Marines and huge swords. Craziness. Oh well. At least I got 15mm houses for middle Europe now, eh?  Shame I don't do anything to go with that personally. 28mm middle europe, sure. 20mm middle europe (Germany even), sure. 10mm too. But 15mm? Nuh-uh. Oh well. At least I got them. And I guess I'll buy some 10mm scale terrain for my TYW stuff then. Or even make some and learn how to cast properly.

ANYWAY, hope you like the pictures.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Those pictures are a touch on the inspirational side...... :good:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Tawa: Thanks, glad you enjoy them!


----------

